# FreeBSD-Postfix-MySQL-SpamAssassin-Maia-Virtual Setup



## nabsta (Nov 20, 2008)

Guys,

this link is very good to setup an ISP type mail server on FreeBSD,the following components are discussed and installed :



> Base MTA Setup:
> Page 1 - MySQL Install
> Page 2 - Dovecot Install
> Page 3 - Postfix Install
> ...





> Optional Applications:
> Page 13 - SquirrelMail Install
> Page 14 - Mailman Install
> Page 15 - Mailgraph Install
> Page 16 - Roundcube Install



All credits go to the author at Purplehat.org


----------



## bloodhound (Jan 29, 2009)

It is indeed the best How to out there for postfix. I used it way back and worked like a clock - still working. 

I never tried maia mailguard though ... is it any good compared to assp or mailscanner


----------

